# Repurposing Milk Crates as Economical Nesting Boxes



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Repurposing Milk Crates as Economical Nesting Boxes



> In keeping with the trend of saving money while raising chickens, it makes sense to also consider the ways in which you can save money on nesting boxes. Since nesting boxes are something you will need several of, they can get pricey if you were to buy or build individual ones to acclimate your entire flock. Instead of spending money on lumber and materials or buying something prefab, it is possible to score something from your local grocer that can be used as a nesting box with little to no...


Read more about this article here...


----------

